# MEXICO CITY | Parque Toreo | 150m | 150m | 30 fl | 25 fl | 20 fl | 18 fl | U/C



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Updates from mexican forum



MajorG666 said:


> Ya quiero verlo terminado , esta quedando impactante. Tengo certeza de que detonara un cambio en la zona, en el terreno de la ex fábrica de Colgate ya comenzaron a excavar así que se viene lo bueno
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



the mall is already finished



dido13 said:


> IMG_1500 by didoberto, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1497 by didoberto, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Credits to Ominorg from the mexican forum


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

update from the mexican forum



MajorG666 said:


> Cada día se ve mejor


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

update from the mexican forum



riveraconde said:


> Toreo Parque Central visto desde el Parque
> Bicentenario. Del sábado pasado.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

April 12:



MajorG666 said:


> Update: la torre A más alta ya alcanzó a la B con 25 pisos y le faltan 5 mas. Y ya están poniendo las estructuras para el muro cortina en puentes y las partes inclinadas.
> Porque ya me regañaron... créditos a mi excelente copiloto fotógrafa.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

they should be taller  
















ZM | Toreo Parque Central | 150m


archishooting CDMX TOREO-6 by archishooting, on Flickr archishooting CDMX TOREO-7 by archishooting, on Flickr archishooting CDMX TOREO-8 by archishooting, on Flickr  archishooting CDMX TOREO-9 by archishooting, on Flickr archishooting CDMX TOREO-10 by archishooting, on Flickr...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

